# Looking for a complete Bluebird or Aerocycle - trade 17 Schwinns ( 1940 on up) or $



## kirk thomas (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok what you see is my Schwinn collection I am thinking to sell to finance my dream of a 1936 or 37 Bluebird or any complete Aerocycle. The bikes are not available as singles at this time unless I can secure one of the bikes I want first. Please don't ask to separate at this time. I will be around in the evening to answer questions people might have. All these bikes ride great. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 28, 2015)

I counted 15 in these pics.....


----------



## nj_shore (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow!  Is the yellow/green original?  Interesting...  Nice collection, I'm in NJ if you decide to serperate


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 28, 2015)

Your right I will look around for the other one's I have not trying to deceive. Thanks, Kirk



tripple3 said:


> I counted 15 in these pics.....


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 28, 2015)

Reminds me of a friend of mine 20 years ago who is a professional photographer, had is studio assistant gather up all his various cameras, professional cameras BTW, and go down to the camera shop and trade them all in for one vintage Leica with lenses...he was tired of having too many.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome to the cabe!
And good luck.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 28, 2015)

So I guess this answers the age old question: _"How many Schwinns does it take to equal one Elgin Bluebird?"_


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 29, 2015)

That is the answer I am looking for!!!!!!!!!!



bikewhorder said:


> So I guess this answers the age old question: _"How many Schwinns does it take to equal one Elgin Bluebird?"_


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 29, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> So I guess this answers the age old question: _"How many Schwinns does it take to equal one Elgin Bluebird?"_



Depends on the schwinn. .....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> So I guess this answers the age old question: _"How many Schwinns does it take to equal one Elgin Bluebird?"_




LMAO....love it!


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 30, 2015)

I have been thinking about that red one but want to try and find a earlier one. Thanks, Kirk



Robertriley said:


> LMAO....love it!


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 5, 2015)

That is less than $670 each if I start selling separate the price pretty much doubles, lots of money to be made or should I start parting them out, I really want the Bluebird I found.  



kirk thomas said:


> Bump


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok guys how much are these worth open to offers. Please do not try to rip me as stupid offers will not be answered only deleted. Prefer pick-up but will meet you within 100 miles of Syracuse or Utica NY.  Thanks, Kirk


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 6, 2015)

kirk thomas said:


> Ok guys how much are these worth open to offers. Please do not try to rip me as stupid offers will not be answered only deleted. Prefer pick-up but will meet you within 100 miles of Syracuse or Utica NY.  Thanks, Kirk




Rules do not allow auctions.Put a price on them in the Sell/Trade section. Simple rules we all need to follow.


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok sorry about that.


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 12, 2015)

Whizzer has been sold.


----------

